# Saint Laurent Icare Maxi Shopping Tote



## Jill N

Just purchased this. Arriving tomorrow.. anyone have it and thoughts. I’m selling my chanel 22 hobo to get this. My thing is one bag in and one out.


----------



## lill_canele

I don’t have it but I tried it on in store.
It’s a very comfy bag, molds to the body.
I especially like it when the corners are cinched in with the chain.

Definitely a casual chic cool girl vibe. Looking good without trying hard.

Though I’d prefer it without such a big logo, but I guess one could always flip the bag around to the other side.


----------



## jaskg144

I saw this in a YouTube video about trends for 2022! It looks like a fun bag    loving the slouchy style that is coming in.


----------



## Jill N

Logo is big yes. Same with my chanel 22. 
sell the chanel for the ysl?


----------



## brenzgracie

I tried it on today!  Love it!!!  I ordered it!


----------



## Jill N

I wore it all day today. Love it!!


----------



## trekker

Jill N said:


> Just purchased this. Arriving tomorrow.. anyone have it and thoughts. I’m selling my chanel 22 hobo to get this. My thing is one bag in and one out.
> 
> View attachment 5386557


Can you post pics when you get the bag?


----------



## jgodcheergrl

Just got mine yesterday and obsessed!


----------



## Grande Latte

Jill N said:


> Logo is big yes. Same with my chanel 22.
> sell the chanel for the ysl?



Keep your Chanel. The prices will only go up. 
Get the YSL for more casual outings.


----------



## lill_canele

Jill N said:


> Logo is big yes. Same with my chanel 22.
> sell the chanel for the ysl?



I'm not sure about selling one for the other but I can point out pros and cons of the Chanel (that stand out to me) that may help you make a decision.

Pros:
- It's Chanel, it's a "higher status" so to speak, more of a flex but also probably better resale value down the line (though we shall see how well this bag does over time, if it does become a classic, then it will hold its value better)
- smaller-ish logo (if that's what you prefer)
- In some ways it is more compact than the YSL bag. Depends on your height and frame of course but the YSL bag (without cinching in the sides) can look a bit large and overwhelming. However, the Chanel bag does appear smaller and can more easily fold in when you are carrying it.


Cons:
- Depending on how much you put into the Chanel bag, it can get pretty heavy and I can imagine the chain straps digging into my shoulder
- I personally find drawstring bags a pain to open and close, and I feel that constantly pulling a chain through leather can wear the leather down (depending on how often I will use it)
- costs more than the YSL

Hope that helps! Good luck!


----------



## Jill N

I’m keeping both. Lol. FASHIONPHILE offered me so low so I’m not selling.


----------



## jgodcheergrl

Jill N said:


> I’m keeping both. Lol. FASHIONPHILE offered me so low so I’m not selling.



awesome! The ysl is just so unique and cool I feel like. I normally am not a ysl girl but this bag did me in..but I also like big logos! I just see getting so much use out of both! Congrats on both btw


----------



## MsSav

I just discovered this bag and am also thinking about this vs the Chanel 22…
Any thoughts so far from the owners?

lol I will be using to put kids drink bottles and snacks in etc so may get heavy and am liking this shoulder strap/handle over Chanel chains….


----------



## keishapie1973

For anyone considering this bag, apparently the price is going up $500 tomorrow…


----------



## WizardBarbie

I was going to order yesterday, but YSL has removed this bag from the US site. Any insights why?
https://www.ysl.com/en-sg/tote-bags/icare-maxi-shopping-bag-in-quilted-lambskin-698651AAANG1000.html


----------



## jgodcheergrl

WizardBarbie said:


> I was going to order yesterday, but YSL has removed this bag from the US site. Any insights why?
> https://www.ysl.com/en-sg/tote-bags/icare-maxi-shopping-bag-in-quilted-lambskin-698651AAANG1000.html



I’m assuming because of the price increase


----------



## WizardBarbie

jgodcheergrl said:


> I’m assuming because of the price increase


Would they not simply change the price instead of completely removing from the site? That doesn’t seem practical to do for each item increasing prices…


----------



## keishapie1973

WizardBarbie said:


> Would they not simply change the price instead of completely removing from the site? That doesn’t seem practical to do for each item increasing prices…



This is the only item increasing. I think you can still order through a SA. They probably don’t want a bunch of orders at the current price, unfortunately.


----------



## Miss World

Hi what does everyone think of the new Saint Laurent YSL iCare bag? It currently comes in a Maxi size and appears to be one of YSL's most talked about new releases. It's an oversized tote in quilted lambskin leather with a large YSL logo. Definitely a statement bag. Might be a sign, big bags are making their way back in?


----------



## Miss World

Model Binx Walton wearing the Saint Laurent iCare bag in the new ad campaign for YSL.


----------



## Miss World

Rosie Huntington-Whitley recently seen carrying her Saint Laurent YSL Icare maxi bag.


----------



## Miss World

Euphoria actress Sydney Sweeney out in Los Angeles wearing a casual jeans, tshirt and sneakers outfit finished off with the statement oversized Saint Laurent YSL ICARE Maxi bag.


----------



## Miss World

Hailey Baldwin Bieber was recently seen wearing a simple black dress, boots and the oversized Saint Laurent YSL Icare Maxi bag. She's so dainty and petite, that the bag definitely adds a dramatic element to her outfit. Photo credit: HypeBeast.


----------



## Miss World

Roseanne Park AKA Rosé from singing girl group Blackpink was recently seen wearing the Saint Laurent ICare bag. This bag is intended to be an statement piece thanks to it's oversized shape and _not so shy_ brass gold YSL logo. Rosé is not only a singer but one of the most influential Korean fashion icons. This bag would probably be great for work, mums on the run or any stylish lady looking for a statement bag...it doesn't come cheap though!


----------



## Miss World

Actress Zoe Kravitz wearing a chic, understated outfit with the oversized YSL Icare bag.


----------



## lill_canele

WizardBarbie said:


> I was going to order yesterday, but YSL has removed this bag from the US site. Any insights why?
> https://www.ysl.com/en-sg/tote-bags/icare-maxi-shopping-bag-in-quilted-lambskin-698651AAANG1000.html



I asked my SA last week, she said the bag is in such high demand, it’s on pre-order. They’ve taken it down their website. But I think you can place an order if you ask in-store or call by phone.


----------



## lill_canele

Here’s a thread on it: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/shopping-tote.1052026/page-2#post-35158259


----------



## Miss World

Roseanne Park AKA Rosé from Blackpink on the cover of Harpers Bazaar carrying the YSL Icare Mazi bag.


----------



## Miss World

lill_canele said:


> Here’s a thread on it: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/shopping-tote.1052026/page-2#post-35158259


Thanks. I've formally requested the threads be merged by the Administrators, so we can easily find all discussions on the iCare bag in one spot.


----------



## Miss World

Morgan Stewart with her Saint Laurent YSL Icare bag.


----------



## Miss World

Miley Cyrus wearing her Saint Laurent YSL ICare Maxi bag. The bag definitely has a cool girl vibe to it.


----------



## Miss World

Actress Laura Harrier wearing her YSL icare maxi bag.


----------



## Miss World

Roseanne Park AKA Rosé from  Blackpink at the Airport recently wearing her Saint Laurent YSL iCare Maxi bag as a carry on handbag.


----------



## Miss World

Twitter account StylebyRosie put together an outfit ID of Rose's recent outfit featuring the YSL Icare bag.


----------



## Miss World

A few YouTube videos including reviews, purchases, what's in my bag etc of the new Saint Laurent YSL iCare Maxi bag including from my favourite fashion youtuber Cassie Thorpe!


----------



## Miss World

Model and Actress Molly Chiang wearing the Saint Laurent YSL iCare Maxi Shopper bag.


----------



## Miss World

YSL ICARE MAXI SHOPPER BAG


----------



## iamthecutest

Advice, please!  I'm stuck between buying both the medium envelope and medium puffer at the same time, OR the icare maxi on it's own.  What would you do!?!?!?  I love all 3 and have heard the icare maxi isn't a permanent addition.


----------



## snibor

This bag has too big a logo and would be too big for me. Seems quite trendy although I think the right person could rock it. I saw Marquita LV got one and she looks great wearing it.


----------



## GucciObsessed

LOVE LOVE LOVE this bag!!! Haven't had such a reaction to any other bag in a long time!


----------



## brenzgracie

Love mine!!!!!!!!  I haven’t stopped using it!!!


----------



## Miss World

GucciObsessed said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE this bag!!! Haven't had such a reaction to any other bag in a long time!


Me too! I hardly ever fall in love with shopper/tote style bags but this is incredible. However pricey, so i'm still considering whether to pull the trigger or not.


----------



## Miss World

brenzgracie said:


> Love mine!!!!!!!!  I haven’t stopped using it!!!


ohh can you share a pic on this thread please, i'd love to see real life shots!


----------



## Miss World

Salma Hayek and her daughter Valentina Paloma Pinault doing a 'What's in my bag?' segment for Vogue Mexico. Valentina has a YSL Puffer bag in size Small. Salma has the brand hew Saint Laurent iCare bag in the video.


----------



## Miss World

Actress Garcelle Beauvais carrying her Saint Laurent YSL iCare bag on a recent shopping trip in Los Angeles.


----------



## Miss World

snibor said:


> This bag has too big a logo and would be too big for me. Seems quite trendy although I think the right person could rock it. I saw Marquita LV got one and she looks great wearing it.


Yes the bag and logo are definitely big, but i think that's the point of this bag. It's meant to be a statement piece and deliberately out there. I normally don't like loud logos, but i love this for some reason, i think it still looks tasteful for some reason.


----------



## Miss World

iamthecutest said:


> Advice, please!  I'm stuck between buying both the medium envelope and medium puffer at the same time, OR the icare maxi on it's own.  What would you do!?!?!?  I love all 3 and have heard the icare maxi isn't a permanent addition.


ICare is a statement piece, and quiet large. If you already have a few YSL pieces then i would say go for the iCare. If you don't, i would say go for the Medium Envelope or Medium Puffer bag. The Medium Envelope is an absolute classic, looks classy and even elevates a casual outfit. The Medium Puffer is a little bit more casual than the Envelope bag and has a 'cool girl vibe to it'. Due to be a softer bag, the puffer would fit more in than the envelope bag. If you want dressy and luxe, go for envelope. If you want something a little more practical and versatile, go for the puffer. If you need a tote bag most days then go for the icare bag. Hope that helps!


----------



## Miss World

Singer Gracie Abraham's wearing the new YSL iCare Maxi shopper bag. She's petite and it looks great on her!


----------



## Antigone

I'm not getting one but I like this bag. It's cool.


----------



## iamthecutest

Just ordered mine


----------



## iamthecutest

Miss World said:


> ICare is a statement piece, and quiet large. If you already have a few YSL pieces then i would say go for the iCare. If you don't, i would say go for the Medium Envelope or Medium Puffer bag. The Medium Envelope is an absolute classic, looks classy and even elevates a casual outfit. The Medium Puffer is a little bit more casual than the Envelope bag and has a 'cool girl vibe to it'. Due to be a softer bag, the puffer would fit more in than the envelope bag. If you want dressy and luxe, go for envelope. If you want something a little more practical and versatile, go for the puffer. If you need a tote bag most days then go for the icare bag. Hope that helps!


I would have been able to get both the puffer and envelope, but I just ordered the icare maxi


----------



## chicaboo

I’m 5’2” tall and tried it on in store. Even when it was cinched, it looked huge and comical on me but was great for some of the taller ladies.


----------



## Miss World

Close ups of the YSL Icare bag on Rosé Park.


----------



## Miss World

Men carrying the Saint Laurent YSL ICare shopper tote bag.


----------



## Miss World

Some pics of the icare bag


----------



## Miss World

Mod shots of the icare bag.


----------



## Miss World

Harper's Bazaar and L'Officiel magazine featuring the YSL iCare bag.


----------



## CherylRR

Got mine yesterday! It was love at first sight  
Any recos for bag organizers? It's a big giant hole!


----------



## GucciObsessed

CherylRR said:


> Got mine yesterday! It was love at first sight
> Any recos for bag organizers? It's a big giant hole!
> View attachment 5421762


LOVE LOVE LOVE this bag.... trying to resist! As for organizers, I would look at ones made for a similar dimension tote.


----------



## Miss World

CherylRR said:


> Got mine yesterday! It was love at first sight
> Any recos for bag organizers? It's a big giant hole!
> View attachment 5421762


It AMAZING! Big and Beautiful bag, i love the brass gold logo. Your dress is an awesome color too!


----------



## iamthecutest

Y'all...I'm in love


----------



## Miss World

iamthecutest said:


> Y'all...I'm in love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5426112


My gosh! That is divine! Congratulations, hope you enjoy wearing it!


----------



## 02shoefan

Miss World said:


> Hi what does everyone think of the new Saint Laurent YSL iCare bag? It currently comes in a Maxi size and appears to be one of YSL's most talked about new releases. It's an oversized tote in quilted lambskin leather with a large YSL logo. Definitely a statement bag. Might be a sign, big bags are making their way back in?
> 
> View attachment 5414813
> 
> 
> View attachment 5414814
> 
> 
> View attachment 5414815
> 
> 
> View attachment 5414816
> 
> 
> View attachment 5414817
> 
> 
> View attachment 5414818
> 
> 
> View attachment 5414819


I'm obsessed with this bag. The functionality of the tote style and the gold hardware seems kinda low-key stylish. But I'm still on the fence and the price point isn't helping lol.


----------



## Young1987

02shoefan said:


> I'm obsessed with this bag. The functionality of the tote style and the gold hardware seems kinda low-key stylish. But I'm still on the fence and the price point isn't helping lol.


Go for it! The bag is amazing. The design is brilliant. Even though it’s large, it hugs the body, so it’s sooooo much more comfortable than all those boxy totes out there. And it’s two bags in one because you can change the shape. I’m a Chanel, Hermes, Dior, and BV girl pretty much exclusively, but this is my first YSL bag. Not sure how it compares to other YSL bags as I don’t have any other YSL styles. The Icare is so luxurious and so cool!


----------



## jessilou

The more I see this bag, the more I love it and want it. I need a tote for daily use and traveling - I'm 5'10 so I'm not worried about the size on me. I have a small 22 bag and I'm super into big bags right now.


----------



## Megs

I have a post coming up later on our site, but let me tell you what... I love it!!


----------



## Vlad

Saint Laurent Icare Shopping Maxi Tote - PurseBlog
					

This is the Saint Laurent Icare Maxi Shopping Bag, and the word Maxi is quite relevant. There are a few things that have led me to fall madly in love with this bag, some of which I am less proud of…




					www.purseblog.com
				




We posted this article about the Icare Maxi on PurseBlog last night!


----------



## Megs

Vlad said:


> Saint Laurent Icare Shopping Maxi Tote - PurseBlog
> 
> 
> This is the Saint Laurent Icare Maxi Shopping Bag, and the word Maxi is quite relevant. There are a few things that have led me to fall madly in love with this bag, some of which I am less proud of…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We posted this article about the Icare Maxi on PurseBlog last night!



There's more pics to see the bag - I really love it, more than I thought I would!


----------



## jessilou

Just ordered it this morning from my SA in Beverly Hills. I can't wait!


----------



## Antigone

I know this bag has a humongous YSL logo, but for some reason, it looks edgy and cool, not tacky. I don't know why!

Especially when Angelina Jolie wears it.


----------



## jessilou

Love it so much!!! The box it arrived it was comically large but the bag is incredible.


----------



## Daisyslove

Got mine awhile now and I absolutely love it!!! I’m so glad I got it before the price increase! I also love how depending on the room’s lighting the bag can look more shiny or matte


----------



## MahoganyQT

Any petite ladies with modeling pics of this bag. I’m 5’3” and love the look of the bag, but I’m wondering if it will overwhelm me!


----------



## Grande Latte

MahoganyQT said:


> Any petite ladies with modeling pics of this bag. I’m 5’3” and love the look of the bag, but I’m wondering if it will overwhelm me!


Hahaha. I'm wondering the same thing. Will it overwhelm a petite person. So in love with the style. It's just so edgy! Super chic and cool!


----------



## ardenp

Grande Latte said:


> Hahaha. I'm wondering the same thing. Will it overwhelm a petite person. So in love with the style. It's just so edgy! Super chic and
> 
> 
> MahoganyQT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any petite ladies with modeling pics of this bag. I’m 5’3” and love the look of the bag, but I’m wondering if it will
Click to expand...




MahoganyQT said:


> Any petite ladies with modeling pics of this bag. I’m 5’3” and love the look of the bag, but I’m wondering if it will overwhelm me!


I'm 5 ft 2 in and tried it on in boutique. I really really loved it though I don't have much use for such a big bag... I'm still thinking about it though! You can tuck in the sides which is how it's pictured here.  Would look a bit more ginormous at full wingspan. Super luxurious!


----------



## iamthecutest

No modeling pics but I'm 5'2 and love it.  I don't care at all if it looks large on me...it will on anyone


----------



## MahoganyQT

ardenp said:


> I'm 5 ft 2 in and tried it on in boutique. I really really loved it though I don't have much use for such a big bag... I'm still thinking about it though! You can tuck in the sides which is how it's pictured here.  Would look a bit more ginormous at full wingspan. Super luxurious!


Thank you! It doesn't look too large on you. I think tucking the sides in makes a huge difference.


----------



## trekker

I just got my Icare on Sunday. It is truly the most beautiful bag. What really sealed the deal for me was the fact that the logo is a brushed gold. It doesn't look over the top *to me*. I'm excited to have this bag for years to come. I feel like it will be a very iconic bag in the next few years.


----------



## Grande Latte

I think this is such a powerful ad. Sexy woman, sexy bag. How could it not sell well?


----------



## Kmazz39

CherylRR said:


> Got mine yesterday! It was love at first sight
> Any recos for bag organizers? It's a big giant hole!
> View attachment 5421762


Did you ever find an organizer?  this bag, looks great on you!


----------



## honeybunch

I love this bag but is it just a trend bag? I’m torn between this and the Chanel 22. Thoughts?


----------



## trekker

honeybunch said:


> I love this bag but is it just a trend bag? I’m torn between this and the Chanel 22. Thoughts?


I've never touched the 22, but I have seen people wearing them out and about. Worn on the shoulder it looked kind of awkward to me. It is smaller than the Icare, which is large. I am 5'7" so it doesn't overwhelm me, but it might feel huge on a shorter person. 

Also, the 22 seems like it would be hard to find things. The Icare can hang open with one strap on your shoulder, making it simple to find things. There is also an inner pocket in addition to the included pouch.


----------



## Antigone

honeybunch said:


> I love this bag but is it just a trend bag? I’m torn between this and the Chanel 22. Thoughts?



The icare is super cool!


----------



## MahoganyQT

honeybunch said:


> I love this bag but is it just a trend bag? I’m torn between this and the Chanel 22. Thoughts?


I just got my Icare bag today and I love it. I personally think it looks so much better than the 22. I don’t see it as a trend bag because it’s versatile and would be great for travel. I like the fact that you can wear the logo side facing your body if you don’t want to draw attention to it.


----------



## MahoganyQT

This bag is so beautiful and the leather is so soft!  I love it!


----------



## Kuschelnudde

Caved in after thinking about it for a month. I usually don’t go for YSL but this bag is beautiful. (Hubby and I tried to ape the official ad )


----------



## megs0927

How are your ICares holding up? I can’t seem to get this bag off my mind! And I’m a sucker for big bags… I don’t baby them though and I’m a little worried about the lambskin


----------



## caffelatte

megs0927 said:


> How are your ICares holding up? I can’t seem to get this bag off my mind! And I’m a sucker for big bags… I don’t baby them though and I’m a little worried about the lambskin


Yes, hoping those who have it can share how the bag has worn! I’m particularly worried about them sagging at the bottom? TIA!


----------



## trekker

megs0927 said:


> How are your ICares holding up? I can’t seem to get this bag off my mind! And I’m a sucker for big bags… I don’t baby them though and I’m a little worried about the lambskin


My bag looks great! I have worn it A LOT and there is no loss of shape. The lambskin still looks really good. I am sure to not place the bag down on any rough surfaces to prevent any scratching, but I would not call myself a person that treats my bag like a baby.


----------



## Young1987

trekker said:


> My bag looks great! I have worn it A LOT and there is no loss of shape. The lambskin still looks really good. I am sure to not place the bag down on any rough surfaces to prevent any scratching, but I would not call myself a person that treats my bag like a baby.


Same! This bag is so gorgeous and after A LOT of use, looks absolutely brand new.


----------



## partialtopink

Purchased mine yesterday ahead of the price increase on Monday


----------



## so_sofya1985

I just ordered one and… there was a price increase ?


----------



## baghagg

so_sofya1985 said:


> I just ordered one and… there was a price increase ?


It was mentioned earlier in this thread that there would be a price increase for this bag.  How much is the increase?


----------



## so_sofya1985

baghagg said:


> It was mentioned earlier in this thread that there would be a price increase for this bag.  How much is the increase?


I paid £3150 - what was it before? If anyone could please tell, just out of curiosity


----------



## partialtopink

The bag is now $4,900 from $4,400.


----------



## so_sofya1985

T


partialtopink said:


> The bag is now $4,900 from $4,400



This is crazy! I just checked US website and indeed it is 4400 dollars. Here in the UK I pod £3150 which equates to 3650 dollars more or less! Must be the tax to ship it to you guys


----------



## Jill N

I get compliments on this bag all the time. I did not pay $4900 for it thank god. Not sure I would given it’s gone up a $1000 in almost a year. Ysl to me doesn’t warrant that high cost.


----------



## partialtopink

so_sofya1985 said:


> T
> 
> 
> This is crazy! I just checked US website and indeed it is 4400 dollars. Here in the UK I pod £3150 which equates to 3650 dollars more or less! Must be the tax to ship it to you guys


That's weird. I just clicked on the link and it says $4900 USD. I bought mine for $4400, but I definitely need a Euro trip soon.


----------



## so_sofya1985

partialtopink said:


> That's weird. I just clicked on the link and it says $4900 USD. I bought mine for $4400, but I definitely need a Euro trip soon.


Very weird! I suspect it has to be an import tax to the US given its produced in Europe. But even with 20 percent import tax it doesn’t come to 4900 dollars. Especially given how weak the pound is right now.


----------



## so_sofya1985

I have to say this bag is ALL that! 
I’m in love! I used to have BV Cabat many years ago and it was huge and well made. This really reminds me of it…


----------



## motzfield

Looks so good !


----------



## diorwhore123

Hi everyone! I purchased the Icare around a month ago and while I do really love the bag, I've noticed that it tends to fall off the shoulders everytime I wear it... Is this a problem any of you have and if so, are there any solutions? Thanks!


----------



## so_sofya1985

diorwhore123 said:


> Hi everyone! I purchased the Icare around a month ago and while I do really love the bag, I've noticed that it tends to fall off the shoulders everytime I wear it... Is this a problem any of you have and if so, are there any solutions? Thanks!


Ha! Good one! I have this too, but I think it’s because I wear it over massive coats…


----------

